# Jesus return



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

So everybody probably has a different personal opinion and views about when Jesus will return. And everybody has a personal feeling about this happening. Jesus told us all about it in Matthew 24. And He mentioned some signs: false prophets, hunger, wars, nation will rise against nation, plagues, earthquakes, God's children will be hated and persecuted because of His name... But He also promised that:

"But he that shall endure unto the end, the same shall be saved"(Matthew 24:13)

And that:

"No one knows about that day or hour, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father" (Mark 13:32)

And there have been many false prophets proclaiming the return of Jesus and to know the time. We see the world is getting worse by the minute with economic crisises, protests, Christian persecution... Some think we are in the *tribulation* period.

*So what are is your own opinion about Jesus return? When do you think it will be? Do you have a spiritual feeling or sense when it might be? Do you get dreams/visions about the end times? Do you recognize the signs*?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

No, I don't even think about the end because I don't know God's plan.

"No one knows about that day or hour, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father" (Mark 13:32)

When it's time for something to happen, and even if it is worse than anything I can ever know, I know that it was part of the story. And there's nothing I can do about it.

I literally have friends preparing for 12/21/12. I wonder how they can even assume they can do anything. I heard a preacher one time tell his church to start collecting bottled water. But then he showed a video of half the earth splitting away in one giant earthquake. Not sure how bottled water would help that. 

If God wants me dead, so be it. If God wants to punish me, again, what can I do? If God wants me today or tomorrow or next week, ok. I just think it is something that will happen so fast in my life or later and I or others won't see it coming.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Royals said:


> "No one knows about that day or hour, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father" (Mark 13:32)


You have answered your own question.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> You have answered your own question.


I know we do not know the exact day but what when do you think it will be? Do you think it's near or? You must have a spiritual opinion or own thoughts about this?


----------



## alee (Mar 6, 2012)

Well the stage has started to get ready for Jesus and not too sure as to when he will return but,..................50 years? (just a guess)


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

alee said:


> Well the stage has started to get ready for Jesus and not too sure as to when he will return but,..................50 years? (just a guess)


I personally think/feel we might be in tribulation time and that it might be between now and 10-20 years looking at how things are going in the world right now


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

WOOHOO!:nw:nw:nw:nw:nw:nw:squeeze KING JESUS!I think he shall return when all his knights and warriors are safe in heaven.Atheists,there are plenty of room for u too!I would personally make sure of that mein friends!Yes,we are all brothers,so we should look out for each other.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> No, I don't even think about the end because I don't know God's plan.
> 
> "No one knows about that day or hour, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father" (Mark 13:32)
> 
> ...


I hope I be alive long enough to see it happen. Would be so incredible. And I want to see Satan be thrown into the lake of fire for good


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

This thread makes me happy .


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

He's coming tonight! Just kidding. Well, He just might. 

Matthew 25 (NIV)
The Parable of the Ten Virgins

25 “At that time the kingdom of heaven will be like ten virgins who took their lamps and went out to meet the bridegroom. 2 Five of them were foolish and five were wise. 3 The foolish ones took their lamps but did not take any oil with them. 4 The wise ones, however, took oil in jars along with their lamps. 5 The bridegroom was a long time in coming, and they all became drowsy and fell asleep.

6 “At midnight the cry rang out: ‘Here’s the bridegroom! Come out to meet him!’

7 “Then all the virgins woke up and trimmed their lamps. 8 The foolish ones said to the wise, ‘Give us some of your oil; our lamps are going out.’

9 “‘No,’ they replied, ‘there may not be enough for both us and you. Instead, go to those who sell oil and buy some for yourselves.’

10 “But while they were on their way to buy the oil, the bridegroom arrived. The virgins who were ready went in with him to the wedding banquet. And the door was shut.

11 “Later the others also came. ‘Lord, Lord,’ they said, ‘open the door for us!’

12 “But he replied, ‘Truly I tell you, I don’t know you.’

13 “Therefore keep watch, because you do not know the day or the hour.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Colonel Terrorist said:


> This thread makes me happy .


I am glad  It is so comforting to know He will come back to pick up His children  So no worries at all


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

lilyamongthorns said:


> He's coming tonight! Just kidding. Well, He just might.
> 
> Matthew 25 (NIV)
> The Parable of the Ten Virgins
> ...


Oh that would be awesome, if Christ just passed by for a glass of wine and a good conversation  Until then I just will talk to Him through prayer  That is a great bible passage. I love the book of Matthew


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I think the "End Times" are coming. But I also believe it's a good long while before anything "drastic" will happen. So far really, I don't think there have been a whole lot of false prophets making proficies about Jesus' return. Really, there's been more false proficies about the end of the world. How, when, and where the world would suddenly come to an end. But I don't really recall anything about the return of Jesus.

Regardless, Yes I do believe Christ will be returning soon. Just not VERY soon.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I am an atheist but used to be a christian and I have studied the Bible in depth and all that talk of "hunger, wars, earthquakes" etc--has always been used as an "end-time" prophet. But when have those things not been issues in the history of the world? Those issues have always been issues.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

When it happens, no one will see it coming, and it will be in a form that very few people will comprehend.


----------



## Albert11 (Jun 11, 2011)

I often pray that Jesus would come soon. That may be wrong---I don't know. But I know the end will come for everyone----sooner or later.  I'd rather be changed "in the twinkling of an eye" and caught up into heaven than die a slow painful death but-----however and whenever I get to be with Jesus it will be a good day. 

Spreading Gods good news of salvation has become more difficult these days. There is so much hatred and resistance---it is heartbreaking.

And many of us that think we suffer----have never really seen true suffering. Have never experienced the extreme brutal evil in the world. It makes me feel helpless when I see such suffering---and realize the only thing I can do is pray for the world. 

Even in my close surroundings I see things that boggle my mind. I have an extremely sensitive heart and often get overwhelmed with grief when I see the unnecessary cruelty and ignorance in our own communities. 

This is why I often pray that Jesus would come soon. I haven't much fight left in my bones.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Albert11 said:


> I often pray that Jesus would come soon. That may be wrong---I don't know. But I know the end will come for everyone----sooner or later.  I'd rather be changed "in the twinkling of an eye" and caught up into heaven than die a slow painful death but-----however and whenever I get to be with Jesus it will be a good day.
> 
> Spreading Gods good news of salvation has become more difficult these days. There is so much hatred and resistance---it is heartbreaking.
> 
> ...


True, Jesus warned that we wouldn't be loved because of believing in Him. But that we will be protected. In an evil world it's hard sometimes to keep the faith and hold on but I always will keep my faith because it's the only thing I got. And I always remember that 'But he that shall endure unto the end, the same shall be saved' line. That keeps me hanging on. I know the other alternative the world gives (misery, negativity, death, materialism) is nothing to be desired. I know what others miss because I been there before. So I am happy and satisfied to know I can be sure that everything will be alright.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Famous said:


> He is among you. In your heads and hearts, secular aetheism is obsessed with him,
> 
> How many aetheists still chose a christian or religious funeral or burial when a relative dies?
> 
> PS, I'm agnostic


True, But I feel like a lot of atheists have to confirm to society's rules but they don't really like that


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Royals said:


> And there have been many false prophets proclaiming the return of Jesus and to know the time. We see the world is getting worse by the minute with economic crisises, protests, Christian persecution... Some think we are in the *tribulation* period.


Well it is 2012 and they did make a movie about it, but if the world ends on a particular day it's also important to take note that it will have to start ending somewhere and finish ending somewhere else according to the respective time-zones.

Also, the world is getting worse what with your aforementioned economic crisis', protests and errr.. 3rd world poverty, violence against women in extremely _pious_ middle-eastern countries, terrorism, organised crime in developed countries, increasing rates of all kinds of murder, child abuse, animal cruelty and the list exceeds itself.

Better to light a candle than to curse the darkness, friend.


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

I think it might be within my lifetime. Five years ago I was searching for something, but I didn't know what. I wasn't a Christian then. I tried some different New Age-type stuff. I had this overwhelming feeling that _something was going to happen and I had to be ready because I didn't want to be left behind. _ Then one day out of the blue Jesus came into my heart. I never had that feeling again. I watched a movie called "The Seven Signs of Christ's Return" and many of those things are specificially happening now... so could be soon.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes, whatever happens though, be positive and stay strong. Because faith without trust or certainty isn't much


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Royals said:


> I hope I be alive long enough to see it happen. Would be so incredible. And I want to see Satan be thrown into the lake of fire for good


I think that will be the only time when God will let us enjoy someone else's misfortune, ahaha, it will bring so much satisfaction to see the thing torturing people in this life getting what he deserves.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

alittleunwell said:


> I think it might be within my lifetime. Five years ago I was searching for something, but I didn't know what. I wasn't a Christian then. I tried some different New Age-type stuff. I had this overwhelming feeling that _something was going to happen and I had to be ready because I didn't want to be left behind. _ Then one day out of the blue Jesus came into my heart. I never had that feeling again. I watched a movie called "The Seven Signs of Christ's Return" and many of those things are specificially happening now... so could be soon.


That's really amazing! I didn't grow up in a Christian household, but during my pre-Christian days, my feelings about things started to change, and my views started to line up with God's views (though I didn't know it at the time.) Then again, in dreams, I started having dreams which caused me to change my mind about something, causing me to line up my views with His views, which were all preparations for me, for when I would finally hear the gospel, I would accept it. Long story, but yeah, God can give us feelings and thoughts, that we later learn to be something from the scriptures.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Royals said:


> Oh that would be awesome, if Christ just passed by for a glass of wine and a good conversation  Until then I just will talk to Him through prayer  That is a great bible passage. I love the book of Matthew


LOL. 

I hear ya. That would be very nice! I used to have breakfast with Jesus. That's where I make myself a nice breakfast with a cup of hot chocolate, place my bible on the table and invite Him to join me as I read His word and allow Him to speak to my heart. It would be better if He was there in the flesh though.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> I think that will be the only time when God will let us enjoy someone else's misfortune, ahaha, it will bring so much satisfaction to see the thing torturing people in this life getting what he deserves.


True, he has to pay for all the misery and hate he has brought into this world. I know he and his little helpers are afraid of God though. Only one name is strong enough to let the devil shake in his bones and that is the name of Jesus. But yes, payback time is quick hopefully


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Hadron said:


> Lol i don't know when. i hope he won't come though because i'll get sent to hell for being an atheist.:roll
> 
> Only satan can save me, i guess.


Not so quick  I'm sure you are a good person who treats others right? Are you Israeli? Don't you also believe in YHWH and the OT? Even Israeli's are still waiting for their savior


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There have always been "signs", but there has to be discernment or our minds can lead us astray.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> There have always been "signs", but there has to be discernment or our minds can lead us astray.


Yes indeed, we have to distinguish what signs/messages/dreams/inspiration/thoughts/spirits are from God and wich are not. And not get confused by it.


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

In all probability, it will likely not be in our lifetime. Every group of Christians, even the original apostles have acted as though the return of Jesus was very close, and Jesus didn't come back. Every group has been able to find or make signs.

Live your life vigilant for his return, but also accept he probably won't come back in your lifetime and prepare your life on earth, as well as being ready to do his will on earth.

And if anyone claims to know when its going to happen, they are blaspheming and ignoring Jesus.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

ShadowOnTheWall said:


> In all probability, it will likely not be in our lifetime. Every group of Christians, even the original apostles have acted as though the return of Jesus was very close, and Jesus didn't come back. Every group has been able to find or make signs.
> 
> Life your vigilant for his return, but also accept he probably won't come back in your lifetime and prepare your life on earth, as well as being ready to do his will on earth.
> 
> And if anyone claims to know when its going to happen, they are blaspheming and ignoring Jesus.


I think the new developments in the Middle East are worrying. Two rockets hit Tel Aviv and even Jerusalem. A possible new ground war in Gaza. Egypt cutting ties with Israel and siding with Palestine in a war. Syria and Iran backing Palestine. Isiah 17 and Luke 19:43 also talk about this. Enemies at the gates of Israel and invading the city. This can start a new world war. Very tensed and exciting stuff is coming...


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Instead of people being concerned when jesus is coming back, they should act like him. There are far too many people who are c*nts and believe jesus will save them, i don't think he's coming back but people can achieve a similar conscious state like him, like buddha, like all the other enlightened people and stop worrying about whether a man will come back and save them. It seems like people use it as a thing to stop improving themselves, stop acting in a altruistic type of way. And use it as an excuse to be an a*shole in this moment and know that they can repent and be taken to heaven. I really don't like those people.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

sporteous said:


> Instead of people being concerned when jesus is coming back, they should act like him. There are far too many people who are c*nts and believe jesus will save them, i don't think he's coming back but people can achieve a similar conscious state like him, like buddha, like all the other enlightened people and stop worrying about whether a man will come back and save them. It seems like people use it as a thing to stop improving themselves, stop acting in a altruistic type of way. And use it as an excuse to be an a*shole in this moment and know that they can repent and be taken to heaven. I really don't like those people.


It is not an egoistic thing. Who wouldn´t want the world and mankind to be saved from all evil once and for all? There is only so much suffering and hate we can take before it is enough. And like I said, who wouldn´t want the see the cause of this misery being locked up forever? As a Christian next to being saved, Jesus return is the most important thing we all look forward too


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

The End of the world is soon,, but we all will be already dead,,,10~20 years??? nahhhhhhh I guess farrr more than that!.....it's funny we all r fighting for one man!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh look I can see pigs flying


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Oh look I can see pigs flying


Give me some of those medicines you are taking


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

bigblue38 said:


> Oh look I can see pigs flying


:b:b.. Jerk!



millenniumman75 said:


> There have always been "signs", but there has to be discernment or our minds can lead us astray.


coz each group explain in it's own way.. u'll find this in every *Religion*



Royals said:


> I think the new developments in the Middle East are worrying. Two rockets hit Tel Aviv and even Jerusalem. A possible new ground war in Gaza. Egypt cutting ties with Israel and siding with Palestine in a war. Syria and Iran backing Palestine. Isiah 17 and Luke 19:43 also talk about this. Enemies at the gates of Israel and invading the city. This can start a new world war. Very tensed and exciting stuff is coming...


we used to hear this during the War on Iraq, and the Gulf War!!,,, even during the problems between Israel and Turkey....

BTW, those Enemies r waititng Jesus return too! :b nahhhhhhhhhhhhh :boogie no wars I hope!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

in the bible it says men will not know the day or the hour which makes sense cause imagine if people did know they would start praying it would be all fake


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

By the way I should add, its natural we wish to be in heaven or such, but its more fruitful to pray, mediate and try to find God's will for us on earth. Too many Christians rely on him suddenly appearing and solving everything.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

straightarrows said:


> coz each group explain in it's own way.. u'll find this in every *Religion*


Not in every religion. Just Heaven's Gate and Christianity. :lol

Actually, we could have another World War at the rate we are going.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Not in every religion. Just Heaven's Gate and Christianity. :lol
> 
> Actually, we could have another World War at the rate we are going.


longgg years ago in a an hour driving city from here, a Leader of a group imagined the process of the end of the world has begun!!!...

during the two weeks operation officaliy 250 were killed (more than half of them were the GOv soldiers), other sources around 5000 most of them were soldiers (1500 in first three days)..no hostages...still, there is a lot of "gray area" as they asked for help from other countries!

its similar to Waco but with a wider, deeper and longer effect, this turned the society up-side down, 1000's showed showed sympathy and there r callings for revenge.......


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

This is also an interesting video. We can see God's signs in nature more than anywhere else.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I think he should hurry up because then everyone can stop asking when he's going to turn up, it's getting a bit tedious now. Is Jesus Hispanic and pronounced hesus? If so he was my waiter last night at the tapas bar and I can confirm he has returned.


----------



## TJenkins602 (Jul 18, 2012)

He really could return at any time now. I try not to worry about it. I just live for Christ as best as I can.


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)

What do you mean? He came back last year and left.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

TJenkins602 said:


> He really could return at any time now. I try not to worry about it. I just live for Christ as best as I can.


Never a need to worry. God is in control and Jesus return is a happy happening/experience


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

Just curious about this (i'm not religious and I'm not trying to debate really),

How would any of you know if Jesus had come back. I'm sure people all around the world go walking about going "I'm Jesus" or something, and they just get deemed crazy or locked up.

So in all of that, how would you sift out the people who are crazy and the person who you believe is your prophet?

I mean, I suppose you guys believe in miracle stuff (ie water--> wine etc) so you could just get him to walk on water or do some miracle. 
But then wouldn't that be a fail in the test of faith or something and be a bad thing anyway?


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)

One question ... Is Jesus Christ also God? Or is he the son?


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

JAkDy said:


> Just curious about this (i'm not religious and I'm not trying to debate really),
> 
> How would any of you know if Jesus had come back. I'm sure people all around the world go walking about going "I'm Jesus" or something, and they just get deemed crazy or locked up.
> 
> ...


"At that time the sign of the Son of Man will appear in the sky, and all the nations of the earth will mourn. They will see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of the sky, with power and great glory" (Matthew 24:30)

It will be such an overwhelming happening that everybody will witness Him coming back. Because you really think only a few people will see Him and some will miss this glorious and most important moment?


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

vstar401 said:


> One question ... Is Jesus Christ also God? Or is he the son?


Well this is a question wich has been debated since the beginning of time.
He is actually one with the father, also God's son and part of the Holy Trinity. Here let me demonstrate this with 3 verses:

"I and the Father are one." (John 10:30)

"And now, O Father, glorify thou me with thine own self with the glory which I had with thee before the world was." (John 17:5)

"Come ye near unto me, hear ye this; I have not spoken in secret from the beginning; from the time that it was, there am I: and now the Lord GOD, and his Spirit, hath sent me. Thus saith the Lord, thy Redeemer, the Holy One of Israel. (Isaiah 48:16-17)

You see clearly that Christ talks about His Father in heaven, who He calls Abba in aramaic, and that He says He is also God, one with the Father


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)

Royals said:


> Well this is a question wich has been debated since the beginning of time.
> He is actually one with the father, also God's son and part of the Holy Trinity. Here let me demonstrate this with 3 verses:
> 
> "I and the Father are one." (John 10:30)
> ...


Thanks, that really helped. Now I know ABBA is god.


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Royals said:


> I am glad  It is so comforting to know He will come back to pick up His children  So no worries at all


Ooooh, the Rapture, I hope I'm having a good hair day and am wearing my 'cool 'jeans' that day. Seriously, when you die you spend eternity in the clothes you passed away in.

Keep Calm and Pray! :b


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

I am not religious and not here to cause debate, but people always seem to think its going to happen in their lifetime, you are alive for another what, 60 years, If your lucky? Jesus died over 2000 years ago.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Becca333 said:


> Seriously, when you die you spend eternity in the clothes you passed away in.


?????????????????


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> ?????????????????


She knows.


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

What about if I am having a prostate exam, do I spend forever with the doctors finger up my anus?


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

Royals said:


> "At that time the sign of the Son of Man will appear in the sky, and all the nations of the earth will mourn. They will see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of the sky, with power and great glory" (Matthew 24:30)
> 
> It will be such an overwhelming happening that everybody will witness Him coming back. Because you really think only a few people will see Him and some will miss this glorious and most important moment?


Well with a spherical earth surely some people are bound to get a good seat and others will be unable to see them, not all the 'nations of the earth' are facing one direction.

Though thanks for satisfying my curiosity


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

JAkDy said:


> Well with a spherical earth surely some people are bound to get a good seat and others will be unable to see them, not all the 'nations of the earth' are facing one direction.
> 
> Though thanks for satisfying my curiosity


Now with smartphones, you can practically stream his homecoming to the world.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

JAkDy said:


> Well with a spherical earth surely some people are bound to get a good seat and others will be unable to see them, not all the 'nations of the earth' are facing one direction.
> 
> Though thanks for satisfying my curiosity


Well I'm sure God doesn't limit Himself. His first earth visit wasn't really clear to everyone so He will make sure the second visit will be. He either will be so high in the sky, so light or so big that everybody will witness Him. I mean, who knows how big God really is when He made the universe, He has to be as big or even bigger


----------



## justpassinby (Oct 21, 2008)

I look at whats happening in the Middle East and that gives me an idea that the end may be near.

Zechariah 14:1-2

"_Behold,_ the Day of the LORD is coming
And your spoil will be divided in your midst. 
For I (God) will gather _ALL_ the nations to battle 
_against Jerusalem"_

Nations are gathering against Israel and are trying to take Jerusalem away from Israel. The U.S. is still on Israel's side, but barely.


----------



## Givenupongod (Dec 8, 2012)

It's been two thousand years. Where is He? Isn't there or doesn't care? Which is it?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Givenupongod said:


> It's been two thousand years. Where is He? Isn't there or doesn't care? Which is it?


Shady Arab from the middle east, leader of men - he's probably in Guantanamo.


----------



## justpassinby (Oct 21, 2008)

Givenupongod said:


> It's been two thousand years. Where is He? Isn't there or doesn't care? Which is it?


If you read the Bible and pray you will come to the conclusion that he is there and does care. When I have trouble in my life, I ask that question too, but then I pray and read the Bible and am reassured.

Ten years ago I wasn't saved so i'm glad he waited to show up. He has patience and is just waiting for people to save is my answer to your question.


----------



## Givenupongod (Dec 8, 2012)

justpassinby said:


> If you read the Bible and pray you will come to the conclusion that he is there and does care. When I have trouble in my life, I ask that question too, but then I pray and read the Bible and am reassured.
> 
> Ten years ago I wasn't saved so i'm glad he waited to show up. He has patience and is just waiting for people to save is my answer to your question.


I've read it from cover to cover. He isn't there or doesn't care. Period. By the way, in reading the bible, I've found that you cannot get 'saved' by reciting an incantation. It's just impossible.


----------



## justpassinby (Oct 21, 2008)

Givenupongod said:


> I've read it from cover to cover. He isn't there or doesn't care. Period. By the way, in reading the bible, I've found that you cannot get 'saved' by reciting an incantation. It's just impossible.


2 Peter 3:9 The Lord is not slack concerning his promise, as some men count slackness; but is longsuffering toward us, not willing that any should perish, but that all should come to repentance.

You responded too fast, I was going to add this passage, it speaks for itself. Everyone is not ready, so I look at it as God being gracious. If he would have come 10 years ago, I would have been judged.


----------



## Givenupongod (Dec 8, 2012)

justpassinby said:


> 2 Peter 3:9 The Lord is not slack concerning his promise, as some men count slackness; but is longsuffering toward us, not willing that any should perish, but that all should come to repentance.
> 
> You responded too fast, I was going to add this passage, it speaks for itself. Everyone is not ready, so I look at it as God being gracious. If he would have come 10 years ago, I would have been judged.


I'm not really up for a protestant game of proof-texting. It's been 2,000 years. He's not coming. Not a word, not a sound, absolutely nothing. He's dead. If he's alive, he's got a real sick sense of humor. Consider the hundreds of thousands of god-fearing people Hitler murdered--people of all faiths. Now read just Genesis alone, and realize Hitler himself couldn't match god's body count. Evil. Evil as hell.


----------



## Givenupongod (Dec 8, 2012)

justpassinby said:


> 2 Peter 3:9 The Lord is not slack concerning his promise, as some men count slackness; but is longsuffering toward us, not willing that any should perish, but that all should come to repentance.
> 
> You responded too fast, I was going to add this passage, it speaks for itself. Everyone is not ready, so I look at it as God being gracious. If he would have come 10 years ago, I would have been judged.


2,000 years is a lot of slack. He let the monsters get us. Malevolence.


----------



## justpassinby (Oct 21, 2008)

Givenupongod said:


> 2,000 years is a lot of slack. He let the monsters get us. Malevolence.


Well, one question. Do you believe in God and something in your life happened to turn you away? You seem like you believe but feel let down or you're holding onto something.


----------



## justpassinby (Oct 21, 2008)

Givenupongod said:


> I do believe in him. I believe he's evil and sick.


Think about one thing. If God were evil and sick, would he die, give his son and suffer for your salvation? John 3:16. Thats the character of God, self sacrificing. It's people who have the tendency to be evil.


----------



## Givenupongod (Dec 8, 2012)

justpassinby said:


> Think about one thing. If God were evil and sick, would he die, give his son and suffer for your salvation? John 3:16. Thats the character of God, self sacrificing. It's people who have the tendency to be evil.


I get tired of hearing that. That, again, was 2,000 years ago. He's been MIA ever since, and letting evil spread. I get to do whatever I want and I still get to go to heaven. That means there is no sin. Whatever I want to do, I can do it.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

justpassinby said:


> I look at whats happening in the Middle East and that gives me an idea that the end may be near.
> 
> Zechariah 14:1-2
> 
> ...


I am following the Middle East developments closely also. Things are happening wich are biblical. Rockets shot at Jerusalem. Countries wanting to invade Israel. Israel wanting to attack Iran. Near wars in Syria, Egypt, The UN voting for a Palestinian state...Everyday one step closer to destroying the temple in Jerusalem. Exciting stuff.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Givenupongod said:


> It's been two thousand years. Where is He? Isn't there or doesn't care? Which is it?


I think there is a reason why Christ didn't say when He would come back. Because He doesn't want us to be worried and living life in fear. He wants us to trust and believe (everything will be alright).


----------



## Givenupongod (Dec 8, 2012)

Royals said:


> I think there is a reason why Christ didn't say when He would come back. Because He doesn't want us to be worried and living life in fear. He wants us to trust and believe (everything will be alright).


And nothing's all right. So much for trust and believing.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Givenupongod said:


> And nothing's all right. So much for trust and believing.


Maybe without God nothing is alright. But with God you can rise out of your troubles. Speaking about God or Him helping you without experiencing Him is like shooting a gun without bullets.


----------



## Givenupongod (Dec 8, 2012)

Royals said:


> Maybe without God nothing is alright. But with God you can rise out of your troubles. Speaking about God or Him helping you without experiencing Him is like shooting a gun without bullets.


First of all, there is no such word as 'alright.' It's 'all right.' Second, I've been playing the 'Jesus Christ taffy pull' for four years now. Not only is it evil and spiteful to try, trying in and of itself gets you a ticket straight to hell. God doesn't rise anyone out of their troubles. Not a single person. I've been told--grace without works. Trying to do what god told us to do is evil. The path to heaven is 'sin, repent, sin, repent, sin, repent.' I get to do whatever I want. All those laws are for people god hates, and they can obey god their whole lives--they're going to hell. They don't know the secret phrase or the secret handshake. Christians get to do as they please. That's the way it is.


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)

I wanna lay down a bet that he wouldn't return in the next 20 years. What are the odds?


----------



## Givenupongod (Dec 8, 2012)

vstar401 said:


> I wanna lay down a bet that he wouldn't return in the next 20 years. What are the odds?


He's been MIA for 2,000 years. 20 is a very conservative bet. I'd bet another 2,000 years. Either he isn't there or he doesn't care.


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)

Givenupongod said:


> He's been MIA for 2,000 years. 20 is a very conservative bet. I'd bet another 2,000 years. Either he isn't there or he doesn't care.


Well, I want to collect my winnings!! What good is another 2k years when I will be far gone? And the bookie taking the bet as well ...


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

22 percent of Americans feel certain he will arrive in the next 50 years, and another 22 think he probably will, so it's actually more likely a belief than I thought. Do all Christians think he will return at some point?


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)

jc22 said:


> 22 percent of Americans feel certain he will arrive in the next 50 years, and another 22 think he probably will, so it's actually more likely a belief than I thought. Do all Christians think he will return at some point?


Lots of people to make a bet with. Only problem is they will probably fake it.


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

vstar401 said:


> Lots of people to make a bet with. Only problem is they will probably fake it.


What do you mean? Get their buddy to get his Jesus costume out again? One preferably good at magic tricks to convince the skeptics?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

jc22 said:


> 22 percent of Americans feel certain he will arrive in the next 50 years, and another 22 think he probably will, so it's actually more likely a belief than I thought. Do all Christians think he will return at some point?


Yes, because it is an integral part of Christianity.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Scorpion said:


> Can't you read? This part of the forum* is NOT for debate. *


I wasn't looking for a debate actually. It's a shame it had to come to this again. They have to be interested in some way if they react in the spirituality section because talking here just to complain or making others doubt is quite useless :con


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

Scorpion said:


> I know you wasnt  lol it's just annoying when people don't respect certain parts of the forum.


Hey yeah that's true I forgot I won't wander here anymore


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

> Content Removed - NEO


You want to debate that?


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

jc22 said:


> 22 percent of Americans feel certain he will arrive in the next 50 years, and another 22 think he probably will, so it's actually more likely a belief than I thought. Do all Christians think he will return at some point?


I think the whole rapture bus nonsense is more popular in America.

American Christianity has a lot of groups and crazies that would be laughed at elsewhere.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

*Please remember the forum guidelines before posting:*

This section is intended to be a safe haven for those who need spiritual support, encouragement, inspiration and hope.

The Spirituality section is now open to all to discuss spiritual issues but please remember this is for faith-based support. It is not a place to proselytize or debate your beliefs.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Neo said:


> *Please remember the forum guidelines before posting:*
> 
> This section is intended to be a safe haven for those who need spiritual support, encouragement, inspiration and hope.
> 
> The Spirituality section is now open to all to discuss spiritual issues but please remember this is for faith-based support. It is not a place to proselytize or debate your beliefs.


Amen


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

QUOTE=Royals;1060601395]Well I'm sure God doesn't limit Himself. His first earth visit wasn't really clear to everyone so He will make sure the second visit will be. He either will be so high in the sky, so light or so big that everybody will witness Him. I mean, who knows how big God really is when He made the universe, He has to be as big or even bigger [/QUOTE]

talking about GOd or Jesus????? did GOd visited Earth?!



Royals said:


> I am following the Middle East developments closely also. Things are happening wich are biblical. Rockets shot at Jerusalem. Countries wanting to invade Israel. Israel wanting to attack Iran. Near wars in Syria, Egypt, The UN voting for a Palestinian state...Everyday one step closer to destroying the temple in Jerusalem. Exciting stuff.


the same thing they used to hear in the 60's and 70's.......stilll, too farrr!


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

straightarrows said:


> QUOTE=Royals;1060601395]Well I'm sure God doesn't limit Himself. His first earth visit wasn't really clear to everyone so He will make sure the second visit will be. He either will be so high in the sky, so light or so big that everybody will witness Him. I mean, who knows how big God really is when He made the universe, He has to be as big or even bigger


talking about GOd or Jesus????? did GOd visited Earth?!

God = Jesus and also they are Father and Son.

the same thing they used to hear in the 60's and 70's.......stilll, too farrr![/QUOTE]


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

> I think the whole rapture bus nonsense is more popular in America.


The rapture is in the bible. It's no invention.

http://www.columbusbiblechurch.org/...-corinthians-1552&catid=37:articles&Itemid=59


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

If Jesus comes back, we'll kill him again.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Solomon's Tomb said:


> If Jesus comes back, we'll kill him again.


That's not in the bible. The sacrifice was already done. Plus you can't kill God (a spirit).


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

thundercats said:


> The rapture is in the bible. It's no invention.
> 
> http://www.columbusbiblechurch.org/...-corinthians-1552&catid=37:articles&Itemid=59


To be honest what I really meant is the whole pre trib/post trib nonsense, and the people expecting it magically fix everything, and people its going to happen very soon, and others claiming to know the time, year or date (WHICH IS BLASPHEMY).

Jesus said we would not know the hour and that it would happen when no one would expect, not when people were pushing their wares. He also told us to keep vigilant but continue working here on earth.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

ShadowOnTheWall said:


> To be honest what I really meant is the whole pre trib/post trib nonsense, and the people expecting it magically fix everything, and people its going to happen very soon, and others claiming to know the time, year or date (WHICH IS BLASPHEMY).
> 
> Jesus said we would not know the hour and that it would happen when no one would expect, not when people were pushing their wares. He also told us to keep vigilant but continue working here on earth.


Just like this whole december 21st circus. People even going to travel thousands of miles to a place in France where you suppose to be safe from armageddon. God never said the when the world was going to end


----------



## MorningLight (Dec 22, 2012)

Royals said:


> *So what are is your own opinion about Jesus return?*?


Dear Royals,

I am new to this web site.

I believe all spirits return to the earth eventually, which most religions believe. Institutional Christianity can be a little closed minded and dogmatic as you are probably aware, picking and choosing what they focus on, how they interpret things.

If you read the bible, the old testament and the new testament, you will see that the Pharisee believed in reincarnation, the Sadducee did not. Jesus himself referred to it with Elijah. Even Herod referred to it. Many many other scriptures also refer to it.

Thus, if you believe in reincarnation. It follows that Jesus will return. If you do not believe in reincarnation, then it is like believing a rain drop will return to the earth without a cloud.

A spirit needs a body. A body needs a womb.



Royals said:


> *When do you think it will be? Do you have a spiritual feeling or sense when it might be? Do you get dreams/visions about the end times? Do you recognize the signs? *


The parable of the fig tree. All the world is coming together in one energy. The internet brings everyone together to seek one "truth".
The normal lifestyle of rest, work, play, is not sustaining the average person like it used to.
People are divided, lost and confused within. Disillusioned.
So I think 'when' is decided by 'when the fruit is ripe', or 'when the time is right' to be able to accept such a big change.
I think 'when' is decided by the greater whole. 
It is not an easy thing to accept. People are very afraid of believing in anything that they need to follow other than themselves. Or the darkness is afraid of seeing a big light. Jesus was not believed by his own brothers, so I imagine that the greater whole of people need to be in certain receptive state to be able to realise the return of a person that existed 2000 years ago.

In that, people are looking for a lamb, an image of a lamb, so how will they notice lion? The new testament is full of miracles done in front of people's very eyes, yet the people who witnessed those miracles still would not believe the claims Jesus made.

In the same way, if Jesus existed today, those claims would also not be acknowledged, because Love can only see Love. As for lightning across all skies. I feel that if Jesus did return, and was believed, the world would change like lightning.

If Jesus is to come in the clouds, flying in the sky, like a plane, well as I have said, that is hail stone without a storm. If you are looking above for a bird, you do not see what is directly in front of you.

That is my opinion, as I am also greatly interested in spiritual matters.

Royals, on a personal note.

Yes, people argue by nature. If a person says a 1+1=3, that hurts the eyes of everybody who reads it who believes 1+1=2.

Love is to accept that everybody has a right to say 1+1= Anything at all.
2 wants to kill 3. And 3 wants to kill 2.

Children do not care about truth. They just live and love. One fantasy is as good as the next. Adults on the other hand....

So. Believe what gives you strength. But as somebody said. Do not wait for anyone to change the world. Change yourself now. Every focus on the future, is a focus you take away from the present.

To make the world the Heaven, that we all need, it does not just take one man, it takes many changing at the same time. Jesus could not make Heaven 2000 years ago for the world. The people were not ready to accept it.

If the people of that time did not change from now until then, then the world is no closer to the possibility of it. Everything you do for love, everything we all do for love, brings that time closer.

And nobody knows that time, because the only time we should all know, is this very moment. And love is to live in this very moment.

I hope I have spoken something helpful to you!

:b


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

MorningLight said:


> Dear Royals,
> 
> I am new to this web site.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your extensive and thoughtfull answer! I enjoyed reading it


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

This is a great documentary talking about Jesus Christ returning.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

ericastooge said:


> This is a great documentary talking about Jesus Christ returning.


Thanks


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

To be honest his return makes me nervous..and as far as sensing it goes..those who are spiritually awake can sense it, yesterday my aunt, as well as other poll around the world in different places heard the 1st trumpet blow. She said the poll who heard posted it on FB But my aunt is a pastor and spends a lot of time with the Lord and has the gift of discernment..she is also spiritually loyal and faithful to God ..so its no wonder she heard lol..but anyway all I have to say is just make sure you're ready, what ever God told you to do..do it BC he is coming soon.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

I mean the trumpets in revelation...there are seven of them


----------



## TothemoonAlice (Dec 22, 2012)

muslims and christians believe jesus will come back as their messiah. jesus is mentioned over 20 times in the qu'ran, muhammad only 4.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Sugarslippers said:


> To be honest his return makes me nervous..and as far as sensing it goes..those who are spiritually awake can sense it, yesterday my aunt, as well as other poll around the world in different places heard the 1st trumpet blow. She said the poll who heard posted it on FB But my aunt is a pastor and spends a lot of time with the Lord and has the gift of discernment..she is also spiritually loyal and faithful to God ..so its no wonder she heard lol..but anyway all I have to say is just make sure you're ready, what ever God told you to do..do it BC he is coming soon.


No need to be nervous, it will be a great and joyous happening  Depending ofcourse how the state of your spirit is


----------



## MorningLight (Dec 22, 2012)

Royals said:


> No need to be nervous, it will be a great and joyous happening  Depending ofcourse how the state of your spirit is


I think Jesus would be more nervous to be in the public spotlight in front of the whole world, than people as a whole would be to see him there!

Of course, I am only guessing


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

MorningLight said:


> I think Jesus would be more nervous to be in the public spotlight in front of the whole world, than people as a whole would be to see him there!
> 
> Of course, I am only guessing


Well eum, judging from the New Testament He wasn't really nervous but very outspoken and brave. You have to be as Son of God


----------



## shnbwmn (Jul 13, 2012)

MorningLight said:


> I think Jesus would be more nervous to be in the public spotlight in front of the whole world, than people as a whole would be to see him there!
> 
> Of course, I am only guessing


He's coming in power and glory - our redeemer isn't squirmish or anxious like we can be  He even anticipates His own coming: "I am coming quickly!"


----------



## MorningLight (Dec 22, 2012)

So you look for someone very perfect indeed. I hope Jesus does not let you down when he comes 

I wonder if his mother forgave his imperfection, when he said "my time has not yet come".

I wonder if he was here now, achieving such high glory as you demand of him 

Just guesses. Like you, I am just a humble servant who can only speculate. When the redeemer comes, I guess we will no if he was ever squirmy!


----------



## MorningLight (Dec 22, 2012)

Ahh. That should be 'know'. Excuse my imperfections.


----------



## shnbwmn (Jul 13, 2012)

MorningLight said:


> So you look for someone very perfect indeed. I hope Jesus does not let you down when he comes
> 
> I wonder if his mother forgave his imperfection, when he said "my time has not yet come".
> 
> ...


Well, I don't know about you, but when I open my Bible to Revelation I read about someone who will be powerful and glorious!  And like Jesus said: "the Scripture cannot be broken."

Rev 4:8-11 -->

"The four living creatures, each having six wings, were full of eyes around and within. And they do not rest day or night, saying:

'Holy, holy, holy,
Lord God Almighty,
Who was and is and is to come!'

Whenever the living creatures give glory and honour and thanks to Him who sits on the throne, who lives forever and ever, the twenty-four elders fall down before Him who sits on the throne and worship Him who lives forever and ever, and cast their crowns before the throne, saying:

'You are worthy, O Lord,
To receive glory and honour and power;
For You created all things,
And by Your will they exist and were created.'"

Rev 5:8-14 -->

"Now when He had taken the scroll, the four living creatures and the twenty-four elders fell down before the Lamb, each having a harp, and golden bowls full of incense, which are the prayers of the saints. And they sang a new song, saying:

'You are worthy to take the scroll,
And to open its seals;
For You were slain,
And have redeemed us to God by Your blood
Out of every tribe and tongue and people and nation,
And have made us kings and priests to our God;
And we shall reign on the earth.'

Then I looked, and I heard the voice of many angels around the throne, the living creatures, and the elders; and the number of them was ten thousand times ten thousand, and thousands of thousands, saying with a loud voice:

'Worthy is the Lamb who was slain
To receive power and riches and wisdom,
And strength and honor and glory and blessing!'

And every creature which is in heaven and on the earth and under the earth and such as are in the sea, and all that are in them, I heard saying:

'Blessing and honor and glory and power
Be to Him who sits on the throne,
And to the Lamb, forever and ever!'

Then the four living creatures said, 'Amen!' And the twenty-four elders fell down and worshiped Him who lives forever and ever."


----------



## will30 (Mar 3, 2012)

So the tribulation has started even though there are still Christians alive, even pastors, and there hasnt been a convenant formed in Israel yet?


----------

